# 1995 altima cold start problem



## verybadman (Jan 5, 2005)

hi just got my 95 altima with around 100k and takes a while to start in the morning once it is started runs and starts great, any ideas? the o2 senser was knoked off due to an inverted new cat and a big plastic bag full of trash that should be a different ciurcut though once it goes into closed system mode...i think; :cheers: Please help!!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check the condition of the cap, rotor and spark plugs. Also check the fuel pressure regulator to see if it is bleeding fuel pressure. This is done by using a pressure guage inline just after the fuel filter.

Troy


----------

